# repower....winterized vs non winterized



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

other than the heater box and no air filter on snow blower engines, are there any differences between "summer and winter" engines?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Nwcove, I'm not expert on repowers but I think the others will chime in that usually the jet has to be changed or adjusted to allow for the colder conditions of winter operation.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't think of any thing else other than either opening up the main jet some or replacing it. Shrouding of the linkage under the gas tank on Honda Clones can help it from freezing up, especially when blowing powder in very cold temps.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Some winterized engines have shrouding around the recoil pull start to keep snow from freezing the rope.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CarlB said:


> I can't think of any thing else other than either opening up the main jet some or replacing it. Shrouding of the linkage under the gas tank on Honda Clones can help it from freezing up, especially when blowing powder in very cold temps.


Actually the average humidity is rather low in the winter almost desert like dryness. However once in a while you can have the dew point very high and this usually occurs when the Temps are just below freezing. So it is possible for ice to form on the venturi of the carburetor. Having a shroud to collect heat of the muffler warms the incoming air enough to prevent this icing from occurring. Many small planes are equipped with heater shrouds to prevent carburetor icing.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I did nothing to my 212cc predator(Honda clone). It ran great for me, I can see how the linkage could get iced, haven't addressed that yet. I've seen some pics with sheet metal housings over the muffler and carb. Just got a new fridge so I may cut a piece of metal out of my old one to play with. 
I learned from this forum there's someone making adjustable jets for the engine, I may get one of those but like I said mine ran great, if it starts to run bad I think giving it a bit of choke will fix it. 
Rob


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Rob711 said:


> I did nothing to my 212cc predator(Honda clone). It ran great for me, I can see how the linkage could get iced, haven't addressed that yet. I've seen some pics with sheet metal housings over the muffler and carb. Just got a new fridge so I may cut a piece of metal out of my old one to play with.
> I learned from this forum there's someone making adjustable jets for the engine, I may get one of those but like I said mine ran great, if it starts to run bad I think giving it a bit of choke will fix it.
> Rob


I made a shroud out of aluminum metal sheet to keep snow and Ice out of the linkage area under the gas tank. It has been 2 years and I have never had a problem so It must be working. I did not make a heater box for either blower and I have had no problems


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do you repower guys run the air filters ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> do you repower guys run the air filters ?


I took the filter off from mine on a 212 predator and I am planning to take it off on the other predator when I install it. 
As far as I know most snowblower engines do not use a filter, although if you are using a tractor mounted snowblower the filter stays on the engine.
I wonder what would happen if the filter was left in place? :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have left the filters in place on mine and never had an issue. I figure it is extra protection and if it does cause an issue it isn't much trouble to remove it later down the road.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> I have left the filters in place on mine and never had an issue. I figure it is extra protection and if it does cause an issue it isn't much trouble to remove it later down the road.


My filters are still in both engines and they sill work. Some claim ice up but it has never happened in the 2 years I owned the engines


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

nwcove said:


> do you repower guys run the air filters ?



I don't but some here have with good results. Running a filter will allow for a slightly smaller jet being need due to the restriction of the filter.

Carl.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gustoguy any pics of your shroud, thanks
Rob


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Rob711 said:


> Gustoguy any pics of your shroud, thanks
> Rob


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow! Nice work, I'm more concerned about the space between the carb, muffler, gas tank. I had no problem this past winter (first time I used it) but I could see how the governor/ throttle linkage could get iced up. That looks good, mine will look like I cut metal off an old fridge with snips and angle grinder. That's because I'm going to cut metal off an old fridge with snips and a angle grinder! Thanks for the pics.
Rob


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Rob711 said:


> Wow! Nice work, I'm more concerned about the space between the carb, muffler, gas tank. I had no problem this past winter (first time I used it) but I could see how the governor/ throttle linkage could get iced up. That looks good, mine will look like I cut metal off an old fridge with snips and angle grinder. That's because I'm going to cut metal off an old fridge with snips and a angle grinder! Thanks for the pics.
> Rob


Thank's Rob

I like that the aluminum sheet wraps around and totally protects the governor linkages from icing up. The fan on the flywheel blows warm air out the back side of the engine and while the engine is running no snow or ice can get in even when it is snowing. I put the shroud on the front since the front of the engine is much more susceptible to snow and water getting in which can freeze up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I did have my predator throttle linkage froze up (not sure exactly where), but it got stuck at 3600rpm, and the throttle lever would not change the engine speed regardless of its position, let is sit for a day, everything was back to normal.
I did something like what GustoGuy did, but I also built a shroud above the throttle linkage like on honda blower engines (not an easy task), as far as I know it's been fine (I sold the blower to someone I know).
Unfortunately I do not have any pictures, but when I see him I will take a few pics of the shroud.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah if u could get some pics before say......January that would be awesome
Rob


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Rob711 said:


> Yeah if u could get some pics before say......January that would be awesome
> Rob


I am not making a promise, but I should be able to get some pics within the next couple of months.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

No pressure, I'll probably hack something together, then see pics and say, oh that's how it should've been done. During the winter I contemplated duct taping cardboard to the top of the gas tank to bridge the gap. But never had a problem so luckily that solution never came to be. 
Someone else here made a heat box from some scrap they had laying around for this engine, wasn't the prettiest but it worked, and that's what's important. I wonder if ur shroud and that box would be too much, being air cooled they need to breath somewhat. I never saw how Honda winterized there motors..off to google images!
Rob


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone asked about Honda clones and cold weather proofing
Praise google.....amen


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Rob711 said:


> Someone asked about Honda clones and cold weather proofing
> Praise google.....amen


Great find Rob, Mine was not as pretty set up but it serves the same purpose. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

At this point I think you get the idea though.


----------

